# Converting Electric ECB to Charcoal



## Corey John (Jun 7, 2018)

Hey guys,

My Ol' Red electric brinky wont get up past 200 F. I just think the heating element is worn out. I have wanted a charcoal smoker for a while now, so I think I am going to convert it to charcoal. Has anybody done this or have any tips and photos?? I have found some dated threads on other websites, but would love to keep it on SMF and get some active feedback. 

Thanks!!


----------



## browneyesvictim (Jun 7, 2018)

I have no experience with electric Brinkmans, But I would imagine replacing with a new element would be pretty easy and relatively inexpensive. Then try to pick up another charcoal smoker used or otherwise.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jun 7, 2018)

Corey John said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> My Ol' Red electric brinky wont get up past 200 F. I just think the heating element is worn out. I have wanted a charcoal smoker for a while now, so I think I am going to convert it to charcoal. Has anybody done this or have any tips and photos?? I have found some dated threads on other websites, but would love to keep it on SMF and get some active feedback.
> 
> Thanks!!



Well, if you have the electric one that seals up on the bottom you need a couple air dampers for air intakes. You can put a rope stole gasket around the lid where it meats the body. Seals off that gap around there. RTV sealant to stick that rope gasket on with. 
Need an exhaust damper on the lid. 
Need a charcoal basket with 2-3 inch gap under it for an ash pan and ashes to fall.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jun 7, 2018)

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/my-gourmet-ecb-mods-stage-1.169789/


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jun 7, 2018)

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/started-modding-my-ecb.166564/page-2#post-1226009


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Jun 7, 2018)

My first Brinkmann was electric. The element never did seem to work right on it. All I did to convert to charcoal was to remove the lava rocks and dump in some charcoal. It worked fairly well. What does work better is to get a smaller cooking grate like the Smokey Joe 17" grate and then attach bolts and washers to it like legs. Then you place that in the "charcoal tray" and it gives your charcoal some room to breathe. It worked relatively well for me until the whole unit rusted out. I then bought a charcoal version from a guy off Craigslist for about $40. That one is still in my yard but has been effectively replaced by my new offset. Give that extra grill grate trick a shot. I am sure that you will find it to be pretty effective. Not WSM effective but it will burn a good long time doing the minion method. 

George


----------



## Corey John (Jun 8, 2018)

Thanks for all of the input gentlemen. I believe I will proceed with the conversion. If nothing else it will help grow my fire maintenance/temp control skills. My biggest concern is airflow. I think I will seal the lid with either BGE felt or Gasket rope. I hope that the factory hole on the bottom of the unit will be an adequate air intake. There is also the hole on the side of the bottom of the unit. I have seen some people plug this up but I want to try to damper this opening as well, just in case I need the airflow. As far as exhaust, I am considering a few options. I've seen several different styles. Weber style dampers, pipe and collar, ball valves. Any recommendations?


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Jun 8, 2018)

Honestly for the first time that you use charcoal I wouldn't make any modifications at all. I would put the charcoal in the bottom of the pan where the lava rock went previously and then fire it up. See how it goes with no food in it at all. Just charcoal and some wood chunks for smoke. Monitor the grate temps with a digital probe and see where your smoke comes out. These things are actually designed to leak air as park of the smoking process. Thus the lack of vents that add to the cost. My Brinkmann never required any alteration to the design to turn out good barbecue. The only change I made was the extra rack to safely accommodate the charcoal in the pan with some decent airflow and without being a pile sitting above the top rim of the ash pan. Give it a go and you may be pleasantly surprised out how little you will need to do to your bullet smoker to simply burn charcoal. Use the test run to determine the need and design of any modifications afterwards. Enjoy.

George


----------



## Corey John (Jun 8, 2018)

RiversideSm0ker said:


> Honestly for the first time that you use charcoal I wouldn't make any modifications at all. I would put the charcoal in the bottom of the pan where the lava rock went previously and then fire it up. See how it goes with no food in it at all. Just charcoal and some wood chunks for smoke. Monitor the grate temps with a digital probe and see where your smoke comes out. These things are actually designed to leak air as park of the smoking process. Thus the lack of vents that add to the cost. My Brinkmann never required any alteration to the design to turn out good barbecue. The only change I made was the extra rack to safely accommodate the charcoal in the pan with some decent airflow and without being a pile sitting above the top rim of the ash pan. Give it a go and you may be pleasantly surprised out how little you will need to do to your bullet smoker to simply burn charcoal. Use the test run to determine the need and design of any modifications afterwards. Enjoy.
> 
> George



Solid Thinking George. I'll give that a shot. Better to modify as I go rather than make all of the mods and figure out I trashed the machine. I'll give it a run this weekend and update you on the progress.


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Jun 8, 2018)

My electric Brinkmann put out a lot of great BBQ with no mods at all. I pretty much just bought a cheap temp probe unit from Walmart and started monitoring my cooks wit that. I learned that putting the charcoal in what was the equivalent of the ash pan didn't work well because it smothered itself. I worked within my limitations until I tried putting a cooking grate on that ridge of the ash pan. It's the one that is where you are supposed to place food to "grill" it. The extra room for the coals to breathe really worked out. Except that they tend to roll off of the grate and onto the ground when I add them. So I had to use tongs to pick them up and restack them before assembling the body of the smoker. You just have to find what works for you. Don't be afraid to punch holes if you need to but on the other hand like I had stated earlier there is also no reason to be in a hurry to punch holes that you don't need. I'd be very interested to see what you come up with. I will suggest buying the smaller cooking grate though. Order the Weber Smokey Joe rack and it will fit perfect inside the ash pan space and if you do that bolts and washers trick you won't need to punch any holes at all. Have fun with your experiment. 

George


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jun 8, 2018)

Corey John said:


> Thanks for all of the input gentlemen. I believe I will proceed with the conversion. If nothing else it will help grow my fire maintenance/temp control skills. My biggest concern is airflow. I think I will seal the lid with either BGE felt or Gasket rope. I hope that the factory hole on the bottom of the unit will be an adequate air intake. There is also the hole on the side of the bottom of the unit. I have seen some people plug this up but I want to try to damper this opening as well, just in case I need the airflow. As far as exhaust, I am considering a few options. I've seen several different styles. Weber style dampers, pipe and collar, ball valves. Any recommendations?



I bought a pkg of 3 weber dampers. $10
Used 2 on the bottom of the body and one in top lid. 3/4" step drill bit for the air holes. You should try and put the dampers on the sides near the charcoal level. Plug the others or lay a ash pan over it.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jun 8, 2018)

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/dropping-in.270793/#post-1779212


----------

